# Need Your Help (((



## Arev (Jun 24, 2013)

Dear all,

My grandmother has type 1 diabetes, and she is getting worse and worse every day. In a year, she lost almost 35 kg weight. She has constant depressions, and she does not eat anything properly now. I am really really concerned. Many of my relatives lost their hope, but I still believe that we can change something. She is taking insulin every day, and many other medications prescribed from Armenian doctors. However, I don't think that they are useful as the results are horrifying.

I have read many positive reviews about your website, and I believe that you can help and give useful advice. Thank you very much for your attention, and I hope I can hear from you soon.

Best Regards,
Arevik


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Arevik, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about your grandmother  How long has she been diagnosed, and what insulin regime is she on? What other meds is she on, and does she have other health issues in addition to diabetes? Significant weight loss in a person with diabetes would normally indicate insufficient insulin and high blood sugar levels - without sufficient insulin circulating the body cannot use the glucose in the blood for energy, which therefore builds up. This can cause dehydration as the body attempts to flush out the excess glucose via urination. Also, since glucose cannot be used effectively as a source of energy the body will burn body fat and protein, leading to weight loss and a build up of potentially poisonous ketones. 

What are her blood glucose levels like? Has she been tested for ketones? Obviously, we cannot give medical advice as we are not doctors and do not know anything about your grandmother's medical history, other than what you have told us. 

I hope that this information helps you to understand what may be happening.


----------

